# A Few 4 Thursday !



## sawhorseray (Jun 30, 2022)

Joe was moderately successful in his career, but as he got older he was increasingly hampered by incredible headaches. When his personal hygiene and love life started to suffer, he sought medical help. After being referred from one specialist to another, he finally came across a doctor who offered a solution: "The good news is that I can cure your headaches. The bad news is that it will require castration. You have a very rare condition that causes your testicles to press up against the base of your spine. The pressure creates one hell of a headache. The only way to relieve the pressure is to remove the testicles." Joe was shocked and depressed. He wondered if he had anything to live for. He couldn't concentrate long enough to answer, but decided he had no choice but to go under the knife. When he left the hospital, his mind was clear, but he felt like he was missing an important part of himself. As he walked down the street, he realized that he felt like a different person. He could make a new beginning and live a new life. He walked past a men's clothing store and thought, "That's what I need, a new suit." He entered the shop and told the salesman, "I'd like a new suit." The salesman eyed him briefly and said, "Let's see ... size 44 long." Joe laughed, "That's right, how did you know?" "It's my job" the salesman said. Joe tried on the suit. It fit perfectly. As Joe admired himself in the mirror, the salesman asked, "How about a new shirt?" Joe thought for a moment and then said, "Sure." The salesman eyed Joe and said, "Let's see 34 sleeve and ... 16 and a half neck." Joe was surprised, "That's right, how did you know?" "It's my job." Joe tried on the shirt, and it fit perfectly. As Joe adjusted the collar in the mirror, the salesman asked, "How about new shoes?" Joe was on a roll and said, "Sure." The salesman eyed Joe's feet and said, "Let's see... 9 and a half ... wide." Joe was astonished, "That's right, how did you know?" "It's my job." Joe was feeling great, when the salesman asked, "How about some new underwear?" Joe thought for a second and said, "Sure." The salesman stepped back, eyed Joe's waist and said, "Let's see ...size 36." Joe laughed, "No, I've worn size 34 since I was 18 years old." The salesman shook his head, "You can't wear a size 34. It would press your testicles up against the base of your spine and give you one hell of a headache."


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 30, 2022)

Good ones RAY and the TP one had led to many a ... .discussions 

Keith


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 30, 2022)

Those are great Ray, thanks.


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 30, 2022)

Ah yes....Good chuckles in all of them....And a couple that makes you go "hmmmmm"....Like the plastic bag one!

Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 30, 2022)

Great ones Ray!

Ryan


----------



## Colin1230 (Jun 30, 2022)

LMAO.  Whoa, those were good Ray!
Now let me wipe the tears from my eyes.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 30, 2022)

Love ‘em!!!


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 30, 2022)

I've head the first one in a couple of variations.
All make me cringe and cup the boys


----------



## old sarge (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 1, 2022)

I think this may be the best overall batch Ray. I like all of them. 

Chris


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 1, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I think this may be the best overall batch Ray. I like all of them.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris, I thought the opener was about the best ever. RAY


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 1, 2022)

Good ones, Ray.  I like the cordless hole puncher.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 1, 2022)

Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 1, 2022)

All hilarious, Ray!  The first one and one other literally had me LOL.
Great way to start the weekend.  Thanks my friend.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jul 1, 2022)

I notice no one is commenting on that last one…


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 2, 2022)

Good ones Ray.  Gotta get one of those dog toys.
Gary


----------

